# [ROM][Jellybro] CM10 Skang - Vibrant



## makelegs

This is a self-compiled kang of CM9 with cherry picks from CyanogenMod's Gerrit Instance, most comparable to a CM nightly build. You need not apply if you're not comfortable with testing out new and possibly broken features. *All credit goes to cyanogen, #teamdouche and the coders who submit to Gerrit. *Thank you to @RyanMacG for providing Euroskank hosting.​
_*Latest Skankwich build*_

_*Latest Gapps* (mirrored from goo.im):_ 

_Latest merges to CM source code:_ http://review.cyanog... branch:ics,n,z

*







Cherry picks and other modifications







*
If cherry picks disappear, it's because they were merged, abandoned or conflict with the current source or other cherry picks.








Available on ROM Manager! .....................................  Euroskank Skankwich RSS Feed​
Full disclosure:* I do not own a Vibrant*. I currently own a Nexus One, Nexus S, and LTE Galaxy Nexus. I run the exact same builds with the exact same cherry-picks as my daily driver in the corporate jungle. In other words....*.I really need my phone to WORK!*


----------

